# DAUGHTER KILLS HER 1st & 2nd BUCK!!!



## doublelungdriller (Oct 25, 2008)

My daughter killed a 7 point & a 5 point this afternoon.
man was i happy!


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 25, 2008)

congrats to Chelsey!!!!!

I need to go huntin with you'll so I can get one.


----------



## Andrew Herren (Oct 25, 2008)

way to go! She can sleep late for the rest of the season. Were they together?


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 25, 2008)

Andrew Herren said:


> way to go! She can sleep late for the rest of the season. Were they together?



Yes they came in together feeding under about 15 large white oak trees. 2 shots & two dead bucks. the 7 point just made the 4 point (1 inch long) rule. i guess she is back hunting does. these were not her first deer killed but first bucks ever killed.


----------



## Andrew Herren (Oct 25, 2008)

doublelungdriller said:


> Yes they came in together feeding under about 15 large white oak trees. 2 shots & two dead bucks. the 7 point just made the 4 point (1 inch long) rule. i guess she is back hunting does. these were not her first deer but first bucks ever.


 I know she is happy, and you are proud. Last Saturday with my daughters first deer was the best hunting trip I have had in a long time. Congratulations!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 25, 2008)

Andrew Herren said:


> I know she is happy, and you are proud. Last Saturday with my daughters first deer was the best hunting trip I have had in a long time. Congratulations!



thanks, and yes i was very proud. and congrats to you and your daughter!!!


----------



## HOSSFLY (Oct 25, 2008)

nice bucks ,way to go!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2008)

That's AWEsome!!!  Congrats to the young lady!!


----------



## HOSSFLY (Oct 25, 2008)

This is Bobby HOSSFLY'S son. Congratulations  lol


----------



## dutchman (Oct 26, 2008)

Good deal! Congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KGauger (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations to your daughter.  My first buck was a spike and I was alot older than she is when I shot it.  The young ladies on here are putting the smack down on some deer.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter.  That girl can sure fill a freezer.

Hoss


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on filling your tags. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2008)

*Nice*

Congrats on 2 fine bucks!!

2 shots, and 2 deer down......very nice shooting!


----------



## curtis lowe (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats.nice bucks and a very pretty girl.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 26, 2008)

Heck yea! Looks like she might be the next Tiffany Lakowski!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job, good job! Now it's time to start busting Nannies!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on 2 nice bucks. I've been hunting for 23 years and have not been lucky enough to kill 2 bucks at the same time.


----------



## rshunter (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Job young lady!


----------



## shotgun (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats to the Pretty Young Lady. Thanks for sharing I know how proud I was when my Daughter killed her first.


----------



## JD (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats and that is a nice double...


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on two great deer.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2008)

Way To Go, Those Are Two Fine Bucks!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 27, 2008)

Tell her Congrats !


----------



## DSGB (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to the young lady!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2008)

good lord man she will never be the same!!

congrats chelsey


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2008)

Great shootin girl!


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 27, 2008)

Way to go!!!! I've got a 12yr old daughter that loves to hunt too. Ain't it great!!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks yall for the coments. i had a great time hunting. Good luck in the woods to all!! 

-Chelsey


----------



## merc123 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good gosh, first hogs and now big deer.  I can't wait until spring time for the turkey!  Congrats, again, Chelsey.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 27, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Good gosh, first hogs and now big deer.  I can't wait until spring time for the turkey!  Congrats, again, Chelsey.



Congrats Chelsey.You have really been wearin em out.Thats awesome but please leave us GUYS some wildlife to shoot at.


----------



## Perkins (Oct 27, 2008)

She is going to need her own TV Show on the Outdoor Channel!! That girl is a killing machine!! tell her congrats!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats nice bucks!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter!!

Nice job..


----------



## JasonF (Oct 27, 2008)

WTG!!
Congrats to her!


----------



## mhayes (Oct 28, 2008)

Good deer, and great shootin!!!


----------



## flattop (Oct 28, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks guys. we had a ball.


----------



## ray97303 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats ! on two nice bucks


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Snake Shot (Nov 10, 2008)

Good going they are two nice bucks.


----------



## davel (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations on a great double!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 11, 2008)

Good deal!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks yall. we are after the ducks now. youth season is here!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 24, 2008)

she killed her first wood ducks this weekend. we had a great time.


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful young lady and great job hunting!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## clearview (Nov 24, 2008)

That is great. Conratulations. I know your one happy Dad and she's one happy girl.


----------

